

I never could focus. Now I can whenever I want. - aadilrazvi
https://medium.com/better-humans/9c13f636966d

======
kaplejon
I have a few colleagues who practice the Pomodoro technique, and while it
never sounded particularly difficult, my colleagues also never explained it
quite as succinctly as you have. Nor have they given it the perspective of
effectiveness (i.e., distraction urges fading because your brain knows a break
is coming) you have.

With this encouragement, and your link to KanbanFlow, I think it's finally
time for me to put a productivity method to work for me. Thanks!

~~~
aadilrazvi
Best of luck! Let me know how it goes! @aadilrazvi

